# King Cobra 2.5 in



## dakota_dj (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a King Cobra bright stainless steel 2.5 in. barrel Labor Day for $1,000.00. S/N shows it was manufactured in 1988. I think this is a real good price for this gun even though there was no box, sleeve or paperwork etc, with it. Gun is in very good shape and has been not shot very many times.

I also purchased a new King Cobra 6 in. stainless barrel in 1991. I have the box, sleeve, paperwork and invoice when and where i bought it.

I also bought a Anaconda 6 in. stainless barrel a year ago with the box and paperwork (no sleeve) for $1,200.00. This gun has been shot very litte. The person I bought it from also gave me a new box of Black Talon ammo he bought with the gun when he purchased it new I think the first year the Anaconda was manufactured. The price tag on the Black Talon was $27.95 for a box of 25. I have not checked the S/N on this one yet.

Photos to follow when I get them.


----------



## dakota_dj (Nov 14, 2014)

A few photos of the 2.5 in. King Cobra. My Camera is junk so bare with me until I buy a good camera.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Just read a good article about Colt's "Snake Guns", and they have really gone up in value.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

King Cobar is a little high priced for my liking,but I do like it.:watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is a good deal if your happy with it and Colts only go up in value


----------

